# Second hand Rolex's



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

yeah yeah, get your pisstaking out of the way now 

i'll freely admit not having enough cash to buy a brand new one  and I need a replacement watch

so, I seem to remember some watch dealers on here at some point, can anyone recommend a dealer in second hand Rolex's? I've fallen in love with this one which is apparently a "date 15210" and I can get one 2nd hand for Â£1350










Or alternatively something similar looking, new, in a different brand for that price would be great


----------



## mattwarren (Jul 23, 2002)

Hello,

I can get you a gents Datejust for Â£1,650 (Â£1,970 RRP). Any colour dial. Brand new with full Rolex papers/warranty.

Or how about an Air King looks very similar except no date, Â£1,680 RRP, we sell for Â£1,400. Again brand new and any colour dial you want.

If you like that style/look of watch then you should consider the Omega Aqua Terra, see pic here http://www.omegawatches.com/omega/co_popup?ID=16672

If you fancy a chat give me a call tomorrow on 01923 770776 and ask for matt


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I have a Breitling SuperOcean that I love for its simplicity. I also much prefer the brand to Rolex or Tag, but then that's just personal preference.










Mine was a little over Â£1,000 when I bought it, and I think they're arounnd Â£1,200 ish now. Though I did see one for Â£800 in Singapore airport.


----------



## mattwarren (Jul 23, 2002)

Kell - Superocean, very nice piece retails for Â£1,300 now. We sell for Â£1,040 :

God im such a watch nerd :'(


----------



## bluettone (Feb 26, 2003)

Nice watch Kell! I'm wearing my yellow SuperOcean Professional as I write. Indestructable watch, built like a tank!!

I'm a Breitling fan at heart (I own three) but I do like some of the more sporty Rolexes. My dream would be a stainless steel Daytona, but as has been stated before on this forum, there's a seven year wait unless you want to pay 50% over the odds 

Matt - what would be a good price for a blue/red GMT Master like this one? :










Marco


----------



## mattwarren (Jul 23, 2002)

Marco - As your probably aware theres a waiting list of 6 months - 1 year for the GMT II at the moment. If you want one tomorrow, I could probably do it for Â£50 over retail. But like the TT, when there's a waiting list your not going to get a discount as retailers can sell for full price all day long :-/

If you want a non sports model then I get get around 15% of Rolex's.

Someone has just bought a Breitling Navitimer Special Edition 18k watch, around 9k, frankly I dont know how someone could wear it on their wrist, its the size of small camera! Some ppl huh..


----------



## bluettone (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm a bit of a sucker for big watches, being a bit on the large side myself Â :-[. I have an Old Navitimer in my collection.

Another Breitling that takes my fancy is the Bentley Chronograph. Aparrently it is HUGE.










My local dealer's got one on order (not for me specifically) and is letting me know when he gets it, so you never know.

Marco


----------



## mattwarren (Jul 23, 2002)

Marco - bentley, very nice and fairly big, but there are bigger!
Before you buy through your local guy contact me, I can offer 20% Breitling....


----------



## bluettone (Feb 26, 2003)

Will do. Â 

You have IM.

Marco


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

Matt, what can you do a Colt Chrono Quartz, white face, for?

They used to be Â£1160 but seem to have risen to Â£1300 in the last few weeks?


----------



## mattwarren (Jul 23, 2002)

Damo,

Your very right their retail for Â£1,300 now. Breitling increased all their prices on the 1st June, they decided they arent quite rich enough 

We sell it for Â£1,040.

If you can pay by cheque/debit card then I can do it for Â£999.00


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

Cheers - if I decide to go ahead I will be in touch.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I wear a nice Citizen watch that charges with the light! Only paid about Â£100. It is small, light, looks good and it works well.

Why spend Â£1k or more for a silly watch? They may last a lifetime, but do you want to wear the same watch all your life?


----------



## mattwarren (Jul 23, 2002)

vlasten - Why do you have an expensive car? Â If you wanted a reliable car a golf would be the same but cheaper.... Â 

Its all about having something "nice"......


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I think my Citizen looks a lot smarter than these huge and overpriced watches!

A Golf doesn't look as good as a TT, or goes as fast.


----------



## neilp (May 7, 2002)

Matt

Can you get the Omega Seamaster America's Cup special edition, not the racing version or the plain one, the middle one with the 3 chronometer dials (bit like the racing without the countdown timers), apologies for being non-techie........

V

Post a picture of your citi*2en and we'll have a vote on how *nice* it is...............

Cheers

Neil


----------



## mattwarren (Jul 23, 2002)

Do you mean this one?










Matt


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I can't find the exact model now but it looks a bit like this.










It doesn't need battery as it uses the Eco Drive technology which charges the battery by light. Keep in mind that watches with batteries loose their water proof capability when they change the battery. Unless you spend lots of money to do it professionally.

But again this watch is more formal and the watches you are talking around here are "Action Man" type watches...chunky and big!


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

If you are paying out that much for a timepiece you should at least get one that keeps the time ;D


----------



## FooK (May 15, 2003)

neilp nice choice , I bought a seamaster professional a couple of months back and it is a lovely bit of kit.

Matt, whereabouts do you work in watford? Also do you have any info on the anniversary Rolex Submariner, Ive seen a pic of it with the emerald green bezel, looks V.nice ???


----------



## mattwarren (Jul 23, 2002)

V - Most high end watches have "automatic" movement and dont need batteries and are (as you would expect) very reliable.

FooK - Our offices are down Tolpits Lane in the business district. www.blitzwatches.co.uk The special edition Submariner, should be getting more info early next week, I'll let you know. Going to be very hot piece.


----------



## neilp (May 7, 2002)

Matt

That's the one, any idea's on price/availability ?

Cheers

Neil


----------



## mattwarren (Jul 23, 2002)

Nei,

High/Hard

:

I wont know until next monday when were getting our order list through. I'll be buying as many as I can get my hands on though 

If you want I can IM with details on monday?


----------



## neilp (May 7, 2002)

Matt

I was afraid you were going to say that :-/

IM when you've got some more details

Cheers

Neil


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

this seems like a very good thread for you to be on Matt - you could make a fortune. ;D

I would love to be a watch afficianado but just can't afford to do it. 

I have my Breitling for normal day wear and a cheap Armani dress watch for more formal occasions. I'd probably wear my Breitling for those too, but I can't get it to fit under the cuffs of most dress shirts. :


----------



## mattwarren (Jul 23, 2002)

: : : :

Just doing my bit ;D

I think Breitling owners must end up having one arm longer than the other... the sheer weight of these things


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

What do the watchies (if there is such a word ;D) make of Panerais? I always thought they looked crap in pictures.....but then my mate got one, and I must say it looks well cool in the flesh. This one I think:










Trying to talk myself out of buying one, but I'm a bit bored with my Breitling, and quite fancy a Panerai to be a bit different, if you know what I mean. Opinions ?


----------



## TTurbo (Jul 5, 2002)

I've ordered a Panerai myself, was toying with the idea for a while but the clincher was when I found out that they will make them with the crown on the opposite side - handy for me as I'm left-handed and wear my watch on my right wrist. Only problem is it's been on order for 6 months and I still haven't got a delivery date.


----------



## mattwarren (Jul 23, 2002)

I like Panerai, subtle and classic looks. If you like that sort of thing then maybe you should look at some Patek Philippe or Jaeger Le Coultre, something a bit different with understated looks.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I wear a nice Citizen watch that charges with the light! Only paid about Â£100. It is small, light, looks good and it works well.
> 
> Why spend Â£1k or more for a silly watch? They may last a lifetime, but do you want to wear the same watch all your life?


You will lose in depreciation the cost of a decent watch (say Â£1-2K) on your TT every 3-4 months.

Why waste money on a silly car that you aren't even allowed to use properly on our roads? (rhetorical question)

It's just a case of priorities.

A decent watch wil hold value longer than a car, so you can actually build equity.

It's fortunate to have choices. ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I like Panerai, subtle and classic looks. If you like that sort of thing then maybe you should look at some Â Patek Philippe or Jaeger Le Coultre, something a bit different with understated looks.


Or a Dunhill Facet which are v nice. I dream of owning a vintage Patek.............


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> What do the watchies (if there is such a word Â ;D) make of Panerais? I always thought they looked crap in pictures.....but then my mate got one, and I must say it looks well cool in the flesh. This one I think:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice. Understated but classy. Not being a Breitling fan, I'd take that over a wristweight for sure.

Ditch the Brietling imho


----------



## bluettone (Feb 26, 2003)

I tried on a Panerai Luminor recently - chunkier and heavier than my Breitlings, but a little bit plain IMHO. Also I'm not keen on the 'guarded' crown. However it seemed like a quality watch. I guess it's all a matter of personal taste.

Marco


----------

